# Need Help!



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been short listed for a Director position in Singapore government institute and invited for an interview even before the application closing date. I currently live in the US and working as a scientist and my work experience and the research I have done in the last 18 yrs are perfectly fitting with their job requirements. I am sure, they will offer me a good package and I have a good chance to get the job because I love it and am well-known in the area of my research covering the South-East Asian region. 

My questions are:

1. How much salary I should ask for this type of position? (I will have about 140 employees under me)
2. Do they usually provide housing for this level govt. positions in Singapore?
3. What is the best international school you can recommend for my 7 yr old kid?

Any advise you can give me before I come for the interview meeting is highly appreciated. Thanks very much!!


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like no one need to give any information for me!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

USBots said:


> I have been short listed for a Director position in Singapore government institute and invited for an interview even before the application closing date. I currently live in the US and working as a scientist and my work experience and the research I have done in the last 18 yrs are perfectly fitting with their job requirements. I am sure, they will offer me a good package and I have a good chance to get the job because I love it and am well-known in the area of my research covering the South-East Asian region.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, since nobody answered, let me pop in my 2 cents

Salary is subjective, and in Singapore, of equal grades, one guy may earn 10k, whereas his more talented colleague may earn 5K, because the latter never bothered to demand more

I would suggest you read up on MOM for median salary, and salary.sg - an off-hand remark from me would quote you something like 250K S$ Per Annum, as I estimate from a Expat CEO of an airline services company, but then again, you should not price yourself too high .. 

As for the benefits, it depends if you are tagged in on expat terms, where there is an allowance for housing and schooling

Just a note: don't think of the government job as government job - in Singapore, most govt staff get pay as equal to or better than private sector, except those civil servants like those in police and such sectors - in lieu of their iron rice bowl.

Schooling - Singapore has international schools, Aussie, American, British and even Indian - that will be the least of your worries.

Maybe you need to prompt with them on a % increment over your current pay and terms, and work your way up.

Cheers


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

USBots,

The best way to gauge your salary is to check online, agreed. Even if you were to find someone here who told you his pearls of wisdom, I doubt that you should bank on this. Just have a look around and then go in and ask what you want to make this thing work for you.

Housing is usually included in the package yes, as is your kid's school, medical insurance; you may even get decent travel allowance, as in a car and in any case tickets back to the US once a year. We got all that, but I know that packages aren't as lavish as they once were. Still, I'd give it a good go.

I'm a product of UWCSEA, spent 4 years going through Middle and Upper School, and it was the best time of my life. Admission is very very tight now though, and I understand that the process nowadays involves what's effectively a queue fee. 

That said, as ecureilx noted, there are lots of good international schools out there, so there's no need to go that route. 

In any case, from where I'm standing, it looks like you're in the driver's seat. 

Let us know if you need to ask a few more questions.


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Hi Mate, since nobody answered, let me pop in my 2 cents
> 
> Salary is subjective, and in Singapore, of equal grades, one guy may earn 10k, whereas his more talented colleague may earn 5K, because the latter never bothered to demand more
> 
> ...


Ecureilx,
Very many thanks for giving me a lot of information. I am still waiting to receive their official invitation letter. They sent me an e-mail assigning the tentetive dates for the interview. However, the HR dept. seems very slow in responding. Is this a kind of Norm in Singapore? Now I have a good sense about salary scales. Anyway, I'll keep posting the progress and thanks again for taking your time to help me. 
USBots


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

bryann said:


> USBots,
> 
> The best way to gauge your salary is to check online, agreed. Even if you were to find someone here who told you his pearls of wisdom, I doubt that you should bank on this. Just have a look around and then go in and ask what you want to make this thing work for you.
> 
> ...


[/B]

Bryann,
Thanks very much for very informative advise. I too feel like that they like to have me. I am waiting for the interview meeting and see how it goes. Career wise, I think it is much better than here in the US. Here the funding for research is getting very tight and I don't see any better in the future. Thanks again for taking your time. I'll keep you guys updated the progress.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

USBots said:


> Ecureilx,
> Very many thanks for giving me a lot of information. I am still waiting to receive their official invitation letter. They sent me an e-mail assigning the tentetive dates for the interview. However, the HR dept. seems very slow in responding. Is this a kind of Norm in Singapore? Now I have a good sense about salary scales. Anyway, I'll keep posting the progress and thanks again for taking your time to help me.
> USBots


Hi,

well, most HR here moves slowly .. as they do their own rounds of checks .. and what nots ..

Add to it, this is the year end, and most companies force people to clear their minimum leave - something I only experienced working with British companies to ensure that you don't accumulate leave ..


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Hi,
> 
> well, most HR here moves slowly .. as they do their own rounds of checks .. and what nots ..
> 
> Add to it, this is the year end, and most companies force people to clear their minimum leave - something I only experienced working with British companies to ensure that you don't accumulate leave ..


Thanks Ecureilx. I'll wait few more days and see. My worry is that we are going to have christmas break and I need to get my leave approved before holidays if I need to travel in early January. I explained it to the HR lady who was in touch with me. But no hear yet!!


----------



## Larryd2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Relocating to Singapore*



USBots said:


> I have been short listed for a Director position in Singapore government institute and invited for an interview even before the application closing date. I currently live in the US and working as a scientist and my work experience and the research I have done in the last 18 yrs are perfectly fitting with their job requirements. I am sure, they will offer me a good package and I have a good chance to get the job because I love it and am well-known in the area of my research covering the South-East Asian region.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


Hi,

If a government agency is offering you a package, I can only say without knowing the details that it should be a reasonable package thats worth your consideration. Its also unlikely that you will be shortchanged as its to Singapore's interest to see you settled into your new venture without regrets.

You may be aware that expat's relocation package has changed in many forms over the years and most employers today tend to package them into the salary package which will enable you to spend base on your needs. Again, this defers from employer to employer.

There are quite a number of international schools in Singapore offering a choice of different curriculum to match your child's needs.

There are some websites that describes the various international schools that are available in SIngapore.

Let me know if you need more info.

Best Regards
Larry


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

Larryd2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If a government agency is offering you a package, I can only say without knowing the details that it should be a reasonable package thats worth your consideration. Its also unlikely that you will be shortchanged as its to Singapore's interest to see you settled into your new venture without regrets.
> 
> ...


Larry, Thanks very much for taking your time to give me your suggestions. I gathered a lot of information from you guys. I really didn't have any clear idea of these expat packages but I read about it in the web. Looks like the education system there is very good, especially in international schools. I'll surely let you know if I need more information. Many thanks again for your reply here.


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

Dear All,

I just got the official invitation letter for the interview sent by the Director of the Resource Management Division. The funny thing in the letter is that it says "*To faciliate your trip to Singapore, we will pay the expenses of a return Economy Class airticket. You will have to bear all other expenses"* Isn't this unusual? I thought they will at least provide a decent hotel acommodation. Is it okey if I ask them to provide accommodation? I'll have to give a 15 mins presentation and then sit with the interview board for further discussion. Please let me know what you all think about this. Many thanks,
USBots


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my 2 cents USBots: for a start, it is uncommon for anybody to provide you a flight ticket .. 

Accommodation for your interview is a privilege ..  

As for the 15 minutes thing - nah, you are under estimating - the last few CEOs I worked with, had a lunch meeting, then a presentation, and then more meetings, and then more appraisals, and the following day an informal get together with the staff and team leads .. I am talking of a telco here .. 

I am sure it will stretch over more than a day .. 

And, if you know anybody who are in Airlines, you can find out how interviews for pilots work and you could draw an analogy -


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

USBots,

I don't think accommodation is standard nowadays, not for an initial meeting anyway.

How how eager are you to get this job? If you really want it, you can go with just the ticket.

What I would do if I were you is tell them you're fine with paying your own accommodation expenses, but ask them to at least provide a business class ticket. What government agency-linked Director worth his weight in salt would fly economy? Especially since you'll be jet-lagged as it is during this trip. Besides, if you really are the guy they want, they'll upgrade you.

Even if they don't upgrade, I'm pretty sure they'll offer you something else. At the very least, from your request, they'll know to expect quite a healthy package proposal from you once you get through the interview stages.

Again though, obviously, only leverage hard when you know you're not going to be too disappointed if you don't get the gig.

Let us know?

Good luck.


----------



## USBots (Nov 29, 2010)

bryann said:


> USBots,
> 
> I don't think accommodation is standard nowadays, not for an initial meeting anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! Yes I was expecting at least they will provide me a business class ticket. I'll see how things move and let you guys know!!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Not sure if Business Class Ticket is a must...but....if somebody invites me for an interview in another country/continent then I WILL not go on the plane if the hotel is not paid !


----------

